# what color is my mustang??



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

one more pic


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you got any clearer photos? Ideally, they would be in good, early afternoon or late morning sunlight, with the focus being on the horse and clear.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Could she be a red roan? It looks like in the pictures she has red hairs. I am by no means an expert. I am subbing so I can try and learn me something..LOL


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

she does have red hairs but mainly gray and white and the grayish white marking on the side She changes every day and she is eight as far as i know she was a rescue


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The pictures showing red hair are also taken in the late afternoon. The "golden hour" as it is known to photographers, tends to make pictures come out a lot warmer than if they were taken in normal sunlight.


----------



## Rainsong (Sep 29, 2009)

Roan for sure. Maybe something else, like silver (silver bay) too?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say that she's a red roan or a chestnut roan (whatever you want to call her, they are the same thing genetically). She's just a darker chestnut than the normal red roans you see. She's leaning more toward liver chestnut than she is the brighter shades.

Of course, there's no way to be more certain without better pictures but I'd bet dollars to donuts that she's a chestnut (red) roan.

Does the coloring on her legs get lighter and lighter in shade as you get closer to her hooves?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like a [liver/darker] chestnut with roan.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Liver chestnut roan is what I see too


----------



## Alpha App (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm seeing liver chestnut roan as well.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

I will take more pics asap..her legs r actually darker w white at very bottom her main and tail throw me off w the multi colors of almost black mixed w flaxen and a little white
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

two new pics Im gonna take my good camara out tomorrow for more pics I still say blue roan but the main and tail flaxen mixed with black confuses me


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

When you get good shots tomorrow, make sure to get one of her legs as well, so we can see what the colour does all the way down to her hoof


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

She's 100% not blue roan. She would need a black mane and tail and black legs. None of which this mare has. Also she has no black points at all like a blue roan would have such as on the ears and muzzle. That horse is DEFINITALLY red based. Also flaxen doesnt show up on black based horses. If you cover up her body and just look at her face she looks like a sorrel/chestnut. Hence she is a sorrel/chestnut roan. Maybe liver chestnut. There is no way, if you covered up her body and just looked at her face, that she would look like a black horse. I know everyone wants blue roans and they seem to be worth more but hoping she is and calling her a blue roan doesnt make her more of one. In the wise words of shakespeare "A rose by any other name is just as sweet" You have a lovely red roan! My riding mare is a red roan! Enjoy her!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Liver chestnut roan is the first thing that I thought when I saw the pics, too.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I also agree -- liver chestnut roan.

She's quite similar to my pony actually, just a darker base coat. My pony is a red roan with a flaxen mane and tail. While she's lighter overall, you can see in the photo below that she shares many of the same features. Her legs get darker before lightening up right around her coronets, and she's got black, silver, red, etc mixed into her flaxen tail.

Just a few of some of the awesome characteristics our lovely red roans are capable of!


----------



## TBrider (Aug 6, 2012)

is that you in the pictures?


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Red roan


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> She's 100% not blue roan. She would need a black mane and tail and black legs. None of which this mare has. Also she has no black points at all like a blue roan would have such as on the ears and muzzle. That horse is DEFINITALLY red based. Also flaxen doesnt show up on black based horses. If you cover up her body and just look at her face she looks like a sorrel/chestnut. Hence she is a sorrel/chestnut roan. Maybe liver chestnut. There is no way, if you covered up her body and just looked at her face, that she would look like a black horse. I know everyone wants blue roans and they seem to be worth more but hoping she is and calling her a blue roan doesnt make her more of one. In the wise words of shakespeare "A rose by any other name is just as sweet" You have a lovely red roan! My riding mare is a red roan! Enjoy her!


Thats kind of a mean statement. I could care less what color my horse is she is an amazing pony and one of the best I have. I just have never owned a mustang and found her color unique and wanted peoples opinion to lock down a color I dont care what we decide on just would love to know she could be purple and I would still love her
the same

but here are two more pics no there not good either i need a new camera and I cant kept my daughter away for more then one second even to get a pic


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

I think I will officially go with liver chestnut roan. And its gettin shortened to LCR lol. glad to put a name to her color


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Now that I have seen her legs, I am happy to say chestnut roan. You could say liver chestnut if you wanted, but liver is just a shade of chestnut and not a colour on it's own, so I won't use the term. The reason I am convinced that she is chestnut and not black roan is because of her lower legs. A black roan may fade in the mane and face and present as your mare's colouring, however, their lower legs will almost always remain black. Your mare's lower legs pale a lot to a gingery colour, a clear indicator of a chestnut base.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

Eolith said:


> I also agree -- liver chestnut roan.
> 
> She's quite similar to my pony actually, just a darker base coat. My pony is a red roan with a flaxen mane and tail. While she's lighter overall, you can see in the photo below that she shares many of the same features. Her legs get darker before lightening up right around her coronets, and she's got black, silver, red, etc mixed into her flaxen tail.
> 
> Just a few of some of the awesome characteristics our lovely red roans are capable of!


just wanted say you have a very beautiful horse


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

How old is she?

I agree that she looks red roan, but she also looks like she's greying out. Could just be the roan doing funky things though.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

here is another pic in different light but more and more she is turning more toward the chestnut roan side so thanks guys for giving a name to her color.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

oh and she is 8 yrs old


----------

